# Next week,



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Next week i am going to go buy my sheets of acrylic. two 8 ft x 4 ft, and one 8ft by 2ft.
Total cost is like 430.
Then the glue,
The people said they will cut them for me for free.

So the total cost of the stuff is like i said around 430 with the glue, then i will make it.
The tank size is just a hair under 500 gals.







and i am very happy and cant wait to build it.

Now i need to get a filters for it









I will post pics of it, in the making, and finished photos.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Kewl!! I'd like to see how it turns out!! It'll give me and others more than an inspiration to building our own tanks one day!!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Might as well create your own filters while you are at it


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn thats going to be sweet!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice. How thick is the acrylic and where are you getting it from? Cant wait to see some pics!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow thats going to be wicked














good luck and hope things go smooth


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

be sure to add some supports across the top, the flex when its full might break the tank.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> be sure to add some supports across the top, the flex when its full might break the tank.


 all ready got it coverd :smile: thanks thou


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SWEET deal bob/take pic as you go and post..always wanted to do my own tank.just never have time..good luck


----------

